# Vote day experiences



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2004)

Please use this thread to detail any voting day experiences you would like to share.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 2, 2004)

At my polling place, there were what appeared to be, three auditors sitting behind the poll workers. And I gave my name to vote, the poll worker marked off that I had voted (no semi-permanent ink for my thumb), as did the auditor sitting behind me.
There was, however, no line. We (myself and my wife) were able to get in and out of the polling place in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 2, 2004)

I got to my polling place where I've been voting for the past 15 years.  There was a guy at a table in the hallway outside the voting area asking people to wait in line to check addresses.

That is SO illegal.  Only some first time voters are required to bring ID.  I objected.  So did several other people.  Then I put in a complaint to Election Protection, and called the local TV station.

BTW, I live in a Republican district in a solidly "blue" state.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 2, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> I got to my polling place where I've been voting for the past 15 years. There was a guy at a table in the hallway outside the voting area asking people to wait in line to check addresses.
> 
> That is SO illegal. Only some first time voters are required to bring ID. I objected. So did several other people. Then I put in a complaint to Election Protection, and called the local TV station.


After your objection, what happened?


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 2, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> I got to my polling place where I've been voting for the past 15 years. There was a guy at a table in the hallway outside the voting area asking people to wait in line to check addresses.
> 
> That is SO illegal. Only some first time voters are required to bring ID. I objected. So did several other people. Then I put in a complaint to Election Protection, and called the local TV station.
> 
> BTW, I live in a Republican district in a solidly "blue" state.


 
Why is it illegal to verify ID/Address of the person who is voting?  I would figure that given the heat around this years election, that kind of verification process would be welcome if not a time frustration.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2004)

If they weren't election officials, it's illegal.
Way too many "monitors" out there.

Always keep your Voter Election Protection Card handy.
http://www.kerryca.com/docs/ep_card.pdf

Also, Know Your Rights!
http://www.kerryca.com/docs/p2tv_wallet.pdf

See also: www.myvotemyright.com


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 2, 2004)

I believe only polling officials can ask for any kind of ID - and even if you are at the "wrong" polling place, you can fill out a ballot.

I waited about 1 hour to vote, which was not too bad.  Mostly standing outside in the light rain, although the guy behind me in line had an umbrella, so I was sheltered a little bit.  We had an interesting conversation.  He thinks the education system is poor and wants it socialized, but on the other hand hates all taxes.  (who pays for socialized programs?)

Anyways, voting went well for me, aside from the time, which for me was not a big deal.  The voting interface we have in my county is pretty user-friendly for the most part, which I am thankful for.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2004)

What types of voting systems were used in your area?


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 2, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> If they weren't election officials, it's illegal.
> Way too many "monitors" out there.
> 
> Always keep your Voter Election Protection Card handy.
> ...


What credentials were or were not visible that would have rectified this problem?

If they are hired/voluntary officials and have the creditials (either visible or verified through the event supervisor) what is the problem?

If they are not 'voting officials', is it 'illegal' for someone there for event security to do ID verification/site security so that someone posing as a voter isn't sneaking into it?  Wouldn't they still be part of the 'official' people because they were/are there for the purpose of making the voting process happen with safety and integrity?

If they are not 'official' in any way, oh yeah, that is definitely a problem.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 2, 2004)

We have these booths with large plastic tilted faces.  There are usually 3-4 pages that you can electronically scroll through to vote.  On each page a laminated sheet within the machine lists candidates, and a button next to the names are found to the side.  When you select a candidate, a small light lights up next to the button.


The buttons are far enough apart that it doesn't get too confusing between candidates.

Once you are on the last page (and you can review the pages as much as you want), you hit a large red button at the bottom of the device, which records your vote.


----------



## jaymo (Nov 2, 2004)

sounds like we have the same booth, fiesty mouse. i arrived at the polls at 6:50 am and it was SO PACKED that i didn't get to vote until 8:30. i have never seen a voting site so full of people! the longest i have had to wait was maybe like 5 or 10 minutes when it was dole v. clinton. this election is HOT!


----------



## qizmoduis (Nov 2, 2004)

At my polling place, there were two lines, one for each district.  District 1's line snaked half way around the firehouse, whereas district 2 had exactly 10 people waiting their turn.  I was in district 2.   artyon: 

This was my wife's first voting experience, so she was a bit nervous about the whole thing.  Luckily, there were no shenanigans going on outside of our place.  There were a couple of guys handing out "sample" ballots, and that was it (and normal).

All-in-all, a very satisfying experience.  Of course, not waiting line helps a lot.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2004)

I just got back.  
The whole experience:
There were about 4 people ahead of me, I told the person my name and verified my address and signed the book. My # was 173.

After about a 5 minute wait, I voted, and thats that.  No problems, and my candidates were correctly listed on the ballot.

My one complaint is that 4 offices only had 1 person running for the spot, under all parties.  But, thats a seperate issue.



Back to the problems of ID:
NYS Info: http://studentweb.hunter.cuny.edu/~philo/Voter_Info.html


> IS IDENTIFICATION REQUIRED IN ORDER TO VOTEWILL I BE ASKED TO SHOW IDENTIFICATION AT MY POLLING PLACE?
> -                     Maybe Not.  Federal law requires poll workers to ask for it only if you fall into all 3 of the following categories: 1) you register by mail after January 1, 2003;are a first-time voter 2) you have never voted in a federal election in the county of your registration who registered by mail; and 3) you did did not provide your drivers license number, non-drivers license identification number, or the last four digits of your Social Security number; not complete the ID portion of the voter registration applicationor a copy of a current and valid photo ID or current utility bill, bank statement, government check, paycheck, or government document showing your name and address.
> 
> WHAT IF I HAVE TO SHOW IDENTIFICATION?
> -                     You should show (but not give to) the poll worker a current and valid photo ID or a copy of a current utility bill, bank statement, government check, paycheck, or government document showing your name and address.  Doing this gives you the right to vote on the machine at your polling place.


More NY info: http://www.nycelectionwatch.org/bill.html


----------



## Melissa426 (Nov 2, 2004)

I had a 45 minute wait, fortunately inside, since it has drizzling here all day.
Electronic machine with big red button to push when finished ( same as Feisty). Very easy. 
Poll workers verified my address, to make sure I was voting at the right precinct.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 2, 2004)

I was out and about driving through town today. The Kerry supporters were out in force. At every intersetion of the major throughways, there were 4 or 5 people with Kerry Signs.

I think I am going to go buy some of them coffee and donuts or something.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2004)

I just got back and I had a similar exerience.  I waited about 5 minutes in line to report (six precincts reporting at my polling place).  I had to ask for a provisional ballot since my absentee ballot was inadvertently destroyed.  This took an additional 5 minutes, I voted which took about 5 minutes - no waiting in line - plenty of stations open which is sad but not unexpected as I think most people will vote after work.

 I am proud to say I have no hanging chads, no partial punches, no double punches.

 I even received a tracking number for my vote so I may find out if my vote is thrown out or counted.  Better be the latter.

 I noticed a security guard there.  I also noticed that some voters parked in the "Buses only" lane at the elementary school where I vote.  Interesting.  I am not so sure I want people who can't read or comply with "Buses Only" at a freaking elementary school voting, but... it's their right too, I guess.  And to capitalize on the stupidity, the volunteer who is supposed to keep that lane clear of vehicles was double-parked - right behind me so I could not pull out for 10 minutes.  Great example.

 I am very grateful to all the men and women who have lost life and limb for our right to cast a vote in this country.  What a priveledge!


----------



## Spud (Nov 2, 2004)

Had to wait in line for the nice octagenerian to ask each voter their name three times (she's a little hard of hearing). Got my chad generating punch card thing. Had to do a write-in candidate on the outer sleeve of the punch card. 

 Looked like one outside observer checking names off the list.  Some guy came in and started asking people if they were so and so. One of the election officials asked him what he wanted. He was looking for a specific observer. Couldn't figure out why he didn't ask an official instead of pestering the voters trying to register (same day). 

 I fear the day when my state goes touch screen. My mom and brother have never used an ATM, cell phone or an answering machine.   Their county still does check box ballots that are hand counted.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 2, 2004)

I just watched the Kerry's cast their votes on Television. The Senator took a couple of questions. Then he actually walked over to the people assembled in the street and started shaking hands. (as did Ms. Heinz Kerry).

The Secret Service looked a little panicked. They must be out of practice.

I wonder who they voted for?


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

heading to the polls at 3...doesn't sound like there has been any problems around here yet....


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Nov 2, 2004)

We filled out scantron questionnaires for our voting system.  Not as bad as computerized voting, I suppose, but still not as tamper-proof as the old lever-and-clank system I remember from my home county.  I'm in Tallahassee, FL, by the way.  

The only thing I was upset by was the wording of one of the state amendments.  After later discussion with my parents, I found out that I voted opposite what I wanted.  Oh well, my fault; I didn't bother asking someone for clarification.  But otherwise, no real problems.  Just the scantron system that worries me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 2, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I just watched the Kerry's cast their votes on Television. The Senator took a couple of questions. Then he actually walked over to the people assembled in the street and started shaking hands. (as did Ms. Heinz Kerry).
> 
> The Secret Service looked a little panicked. They must be out of practice.
> 
> I wonder who they voted for?



One of the scariest times for a security guard/body guard/Secret Service/Handler/ is when the person you are moving or protecting makes an unexpected move, with out tell you. If you had known you would have had people in the crowd to handle things there as well if it turned bad. Nervous can also be, that they were calling in the changes to the snipers. I mean watchers, for coverage, to make sure there were people involved, and people watching.



My Experience on voting was that I had to wait for the old ladies to get done chatting with the guy in front of me to get checked off, and then get my ballot next in line. Four people to get the ballot and make sure I was who I am and the correct person. Fifth person to take special folder that protected the ballot that was to be read by an electronic card reader.

It picked up, while I was waiting and voting. 

What I liked best was the rain and that all the people trying to get me to change my mind at the last minute were in their cars and not out bothering me. I really want to punch these people when they get in my face, and do not take Not interested or do not touch me for a reply. 

We had these 17" x 8" ballots that were of a large print and had large ovals to be filled in with dark ink, to be read. The card reader was dual sided, so you only had to insert it once, and it read both sides. It also gave positive confirmation that there was a proper reading, by incrementing count. If there was a failure, it would tell you which area the machine had problems with so you could go back and fix it. (* Same system was rolled out for the primaries and August local elections. *) 

:asian:


----------



## Spud (Nov 2, 2004)

In other news: following the success of P.Diddy's MTV-sponsored Vote or Die Campaign, 640 residents of New York City and 228 Philadelphia residents have perished in Election Day violence. P.Diddy is expected to make additional stops in Miami, Houston, Denver and Los Angeles by day's end.

   A final rally in Anchorage has been cancelled due to logistics (organizers realized they were outgunned).


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

Spud said:
			
		

> In other news: following the success of P.Diddy's MTV-sponsored Vote or Die Campaign, 640 residents of New York City and 228 Philadelphia residents have perished in Election Day violence. P.Diddy is expected to make additional stops in Miami, Houston, Denver and Los Angeles by day's end.
> 
> A final rally in Anchorage has been cancelled due to logistics (organizers realized they were outgunned).


hilarious.....heading off to the polls now....i haven't heard of any riots yet...so i think it'll be ok...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 2, 2004)

well let's see, this is only my 2nd election and i met my parents during the mid-day so i didn't have to do any waiting.  yippy artyon:   we used the punch system...a little out dated considering that in the 2000 election the county next to us their machine broke down and caught on fire so they had to wait for our county to finish and then we had to move it over there....so hopefully that won't happen this election

on the other hand i was at BK getting something to eat afterwards, each side of the stop light were Bush and Kerry supporters doing there thing, Great right? well that's what i thought to, they all had their honk for kerry or honk for bush, yadda yadda yadda.  well this kid probably 20 or so, i know i'm not much older but they were all acting like kids, yelled "Kerry sucks, vote Nader".  well apparently one of the Kerry supporters didn't like that response and the kid got out of the car and started argueing with the Kerry supporter.  Mine you i think both were in the wrong, everyone has a right to their own opinions as long as they can justify it and everyone has a right to have freedom of speech and protest and such things as long as nobody gets hurt.  Also the Kerry support was well into his late 40's early 50's.  the Kerry support apparently didn't like what the kid said, spit in his face and then started a fist fight with him  :erg:  :xtrmshock  .....now personally these people are the idiots that we allow to elect our president and we wonder why we keep the electoral college around, cause these grown people couldn't even resolve a conflict in opinion without resorting to violence....i was so sick to my stomach and enraged by these two's behavior i came into work wanting to scream.  we all know how dirty this campaign has gotten, i guess it just hit closer to home actually seeing people duking it out instead of talking it out


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Nov 2, 2004)

Nothing bad to report here in San Diego.  Got in and got to vote in about 15 minutes time. Same with my wife.   Poll workers were helpful, and marveling at the number of people that had turned out so far, and what they expected to turn out.

Oh, and there are some early exit poll numbers available too.  Keep in mind that they are not necessarily indicitive of the final vote, but they are interesting. Link:

http://www.rawstory.com/exclusives/byrne/early_exit_polls_kerry_win_1102.htm


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

got back...spent about 40 minutes there....mostly waiting in line to re-register...i'm registered to vote from the 2002 election...but i have a different on campus address than 2002...so i had to re-register...after that i was in and out...there were a lot of judicial races I didn't vote for because they were running unopposed, so I saved myself some time and got out of there...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 2, 2004)

Happy John Kerry Day! I already voted absentee. I've spent the day so far laying around the house and watching TV or playing on the computer.
Sean


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Happy John Kerry Day! I already voted absentee. I've spent the day so far laying around the house and watching TV or playing on the computer.
> Sean


Now THAT my friends is the true American way...


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that for the most part there hasn't been a lot of reported problems with the elections...

On another note, Zogby (Well respected by the conservatives) is predicting Kerry 311 Bush 213, with 27 Electoral votes too close to call(NV, CO).


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 2, 2004)

Voted for the first time...all was easy and took bout 15 minutes total....got there just before the line started getting long....


----------



## PeachMonkey (Nov 2, 2004)

Got to the polls at 6am.  Stood in the rain, then inside, for about an hour.  No other complaints (other than the nasty perfume of people around us).


----------



## Shodan (Nov 2, 2004)

Just got back from voting- had about a 20 minute wait- not bad.  Was a bit surprised that I wasn't asked for an I.D. at all.  They just asked me my last name and had me sign on the line.  We had the scan-tron type of ballots which were interesting-  the whole booth shook when you filled in the bubbles!!  The scan-reader thingy was broken down so I just had to enter my ballots into a box.  The helper lady there was a bit snippy......but maybe she'd been there all day and who knows what/who she's had to deal with.  That's about it.   Now.....will sit back, wait and see.......

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 2, 2004)

Got to the polls at 0600.  Stood around and handed out literature for some friends running for school board (they're losing badly)...did that till 1130 and then went and voted myself at my precinct.  Went back for another hour till the weather got bad.

I behaved myself.  When one jackass criticized one of my school board candidates, I ignored him.  Can you believe that?  I said nothing.  I actually kept my peace.  Debated some young Republicans to pass the time.  Nice kids.  Very respectful.

And now I wait.  

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Zepp (Nov 2, 2004)

My absentee ballot wasn't mailed to me within enough time to mail it back, so I went today to drop it off at the nearest polling site.  A ballot clerk checked to make sure I signed it, and I dropped it in the slot for absentee ballots.  Completely uneventful.

Deciding how to vote was a bit of a chore for the past couple days.  California has like 13 or 14 propositions on the ballot, some of which I had to think about and read through the text of the actual propisition to decide on.  On one of them, I made an educated decision not to vote either way.  It's sad to think that most people probably don't understand what these propositions are about when they vote on them.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 2, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Why is it illegal to verify ID/Address of the person who is voting? I would figure that given the heat around this years election, that kind of verification process would be welcome if not a time frustration.


I realize how ridiculous this sounds, but:

It's illegal because it's illegal.  Period.  Only some first-time voters who registered in a particular way are required to show ID.  I believe the gentleman was a polling official.  It was still illegal.

No, I did not welcome it, and neither did a number of others on the line.  I voted, and I registered my complaint.  I have no idea what the disposition of my complaint will be.


----------



## Zepp (Nov 2, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> I realize how ridiculous this sounds, but:
> 
> It's illegal because it's illegal.  Period.  Only some first-time voters who registered in a particular way are required to show ID.  I believe the gentleman was a polling official.  It was still illegal.



I believe it's illegal to ask a voter to show a picture ID, as not all eligible voters necessarily have one.  (It is perfectly legal to go through life without a driver's license or state ID.)  Some states allow poll workers to ask for address verification (usually mail addressed to them) if the person is not on the roster.  At least, California did when I worked as a poll clerk in 1998.

Completely off-topic, but maybe interesting: I was 17 when I was a poll clerk.  Too young vote, but old enough to be part of the process.  I still find that funny.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 2, 2004)

At 3pm, the polling location I was at had a total of 4 people there voting.  And like 15 stations set up.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 2, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Completely off-topic, but maybe interesting: I was 17 when I was a poll clerk. Too young vote, but old enough to be part of the process. I still find that funny.


 Hey man, no funnier than being able to enlist in the Military at 18 and handle explosives, machine guns, assorted automatic firearms, missle launchers... but not be old enough to own a handgun!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2004)

UPDATE

At this point, CNN's got:
*193 Bush
*112 Kerry

CBS has:

*196 Bush
*112 Kerry


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2004)

CBC Has 


*210 Bush
*199 Kerry


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

it's kind of interesting that a canadian is keeping us up to date on the american elections....no offense, flatlander....

just pointing something out


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Nov 2, 2004)

I ducked in between classes at 14:40, so I had a 10 minute wait in line and then filled out a little voter confirmation sheet which went to the polling official. They gave me an ID card with my personal information on it, which I put into the electronic polling machine. 2 minutes later, the ID card went back to the official and I was out of there. Very clean, very efficient.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 2, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> it's kind of interesting that a canadian is keeping us up to date on the american elections....no offense, flatlander....
> 
> just pointing something out


For me, it's all about context.  We can reference this later.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 2, 2004)

I feel like I am going to puke with nervousness and excitement and fear and anticipation....

Come on, Ohio, come on, Michigan and Wisconsin, and Iowa, come on swing states!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2004)

Right now, it's down to Ohio.
Only 126,963 votes seperate the 2.  
Kerry needs Ohio, otherwise it's over for him.
With 76% of the vote in, it's gonna come down to the wire....


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 2, 2004)

Took a quick stop to my polling place before going to Kenpo practice.  I only had to wait 20 minutes in line at the local community center.  The election official only asked for my last name, checked to see if I'm registered (yes), and had me sign my name.  I picked up my ballot punch card.  Unfortunately, the person before me left me a lot of loose chads that I had to clear off before I could insert my card for punching.  All the questions were on the left side (not the butterfly type that used to give Florida headaches), so all I had to do was select my choice and follow the arrow to the right, and punch.  Once done, I put my card into a jacket and deposited into the election box.

I miss the electronic voting machines from New Mexico.  They were very efficient when I used to live there.  I feel Utah is a bit behind with the punch cards....

- Ceicei


----------



## Blindside (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, as a democrat here in Wyoming, I voted for several people who have lost so far. 

The actual polling was fast, in and out in less than five minutes.  Walked up, told them my name, they said oh, you must be Alicia's husband, I don't know these people, they remembered my wife voting 5 hours earlier, I was number 57 from my district to vote and it was 6pm.  I guess there are some advantages to an EXTREMELY small district.  Our ballots use a felt tip pen to connect the arrow, very straightforward, very hard to screw up.  After filling in the arrows you feed it into the machine and head out.  Then I went to my karate class.    

Come on Kerry!

Lamont


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2004)

Current spread is 124,507.  Kerrys gaining.
(I feel like I'm watching a horse race...2 ugly nags running and we're left dealing with all that poop.....)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2004)

Ohio now predicted to go to Bush.

Let the Legal Battles begin.
I'm gonna goto bed and dream of a world run by Amazons.


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Well, as a democrat here in Wyoming, I voted for several people who have lost so far.
> 
> The actual polling was fast, in and out in less than five minutes. Walked up, told them my name, they said oh, you must be Alicia's husband, I don't know these people, they remembered my wife voting 5 hours earlier, I was number 57 from my district to vote and it was 6pm. I guess there are some advantages to an EXTREMELY small district. Our ballots use a felt tip pen to connect the arrow, very straightforward, very hard to screw up. After filling in the arrows you feed it into the machine and head out. Then I went to my karate class.
> 
> ...


same ballots here...but for me it was off to jujutsu...
actually, i helped with my instructors personal defense class at the university and no one else came for jujutsu so we just decided to call it a night after the self defense class....he says he owes me some death techniques or something for showing up....


----------



## Kane (Nov 2, 2004)

Today was the first day I have ever voted in a election! It also seems the candidate I voted for has just about won the battleground states and might actually win!


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 3, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> Today was the first day I have ever voted in a election!


Thank you for participating.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 3, 2004)

I've yet to vote...not even registered. 
Seems that I'm not alone either. 
At this writing the polls show that *58,073,612* people in this country voted for Bush and *54,523,310* went for Kerry. That makes a total of *112,596,922* people voted. 112 million people out of  *294,668,914* [source U.S. Census Bureau http://www.census.gov/main/www/popclock.html ] in this country bothered  to register and voted. That is less than a third of our population. 
What does that say? What should Bush and Kerry think about it? What should the House, Senate, Congress and everyone else up on the hill think about it? What should we as a country think (and DO) about it? 
Obviously something somewhere needs a serious overhaul. 
Now I realize that probably because I (and the other 182 million plus people) that didn't cast a vote shouldn't complain about whomever ends up in office this coming January, but then I'd make a poll to find out WHY these 182 million didn't vote.  

Still with whomever it's going to be (and what an awfully close race it is/was eh?) we can only hope for the best. 
May God be with us in the next four years.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 3, 2004)

Many of those recognized by the United States Census are not eligible to vote. 

In order to vote you must be over the age of 18. According to the 2000 census, there were close to 80 million citizens age 19 and lower, the vast majority of those would be under the age of 18.
In order to vote you must be a citizen.

There are over 10 million legal permanent residents that are not permitted to vote.
There are assumed to be more than 2 million illegal immigrants.
Additionally, 2 million Americans are currently incarcerated. Only two states allow serving prisoners the right to vote. Several states restrict voting rights from those not serving in prison, but with felony convictions on their record.

So while many choose not to participate in the electoral process, I think you will find your estimate of 'less than a third' incorrect. It will more likely be closer to 55% of eligible voters cast ballots this year. I'm sorry you didn't join us. We are a weaker nation because of it.

Mike


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Nov 3, 2004)

MACaver:

Well why don't you tell us?  You are, of course, one of those 182 million who could have voted, right?


----------



## cdhall (Nov 3, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Please use this thread to detail any voting day experiences you would like to share.


I haven't read this whole thread but my 2 cents is that I voted Early in Travis County Texas on Friday. We are using Electronic Voting machines here. I had to wait about an hour to vote but it was a smooth process.

My wife voted on Election Day and there was no line to speak of at about 4pm and she went right through as well with no incident.

We both had to update our address since we moved but neither of us had any trouble with anything.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2004)

Overall Results at Wash. Post site.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/elections/2004/page/295001/
Badnarik got almost as many votes as Nader.
Not bad for a guy none of the 'media' would even acknowledge existed..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 3, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I've yet to vote...not even registered.
> Seems that I'm not alone either.
> At this writing the polls show that *58,073,612* people in this country voted for Bush and *54,523,310* went for Kerry. That makes a total of *112,596,922* people voted. 112 million people out of  *294,668,914* [source U.S. Census Bureau http://www.census.gov/main/www/popclock.html ] in this country bothered  to register and voted. That is less than a third of our population.
> What does that say? What should Bush and Kerry think about it? What should the House, Senate, Congress and everyone else up on the hill think about it? What should we as a country think (and DO) about it?
> ...




295 Billion (total) minus 80 Billion (Children) gives us 214 Billion. Take away those that voted 113 Billion is 101 Billion left. Let us assume 26 Billion non citizens. Which is high in my mind, yet I went high for a point. 

75 Billion people did not vote who could have. If they all voted a third party, then that third party would have won the popular vote. If that is possible then the arguement that their vote does not count, is not a valid arguement. People need to vote. If they had voted then it would have been closer or possible different in other states. 

This is not sour grapes about who might win, this is about all the sour grapes of people whining and crying about My vote does not count,  I am throwing it away, or what other excuse. It all counts.  It looks like those in Ohio who voted for Nader could have a made the difference if they had voted for Kerry instead. Now many people will be upset with these Nader voters. Yet, some of those in the Democratic party should listen up to why these people voted otherwise, and address the issue. If their party cannot then maybe they will see more leave, and true third strong party will grow. 

Vote is not just a right, it is a *RESPONSIBILTY* as a citizen of this country.

I would like to thanks those who voted. I care not who you voted for, just that you got out and voted.

My thoughts and my opinions.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2004)

Umm, Rich......You may wish to check those numbers.....
They seem a tad, umm, high? 

(World Population is less than 10 Billion.)
:wavey:


I just did the math.... about 17,000 votes seperate Ralph Nader (Name on everything, but only 38 ballots) and Michael Badnarik (Name nowhere, but on 48 ballots).

By my count (based on Wash. Post #) 1,051,323 people voted against -both- Bush and Kerry.
Kerry - 57 Million
Bush  - 54 Million
3rd    - 1 Million

You know, with the right funding, and publicity, the thirds can overtake the big 2.


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 3, 2004)

Voting experience was quick and painless.  Even got a taste of Americana because there was a Bake sale and Clam Chowder dinner fund raiser being advertised for the room next door (proceeds went to the local Volunteer fire league)... thought that was a nice piece of color considering all the animosity around this election.

Question:

They used schools as polling sites in this area and if it was an Elementary, it was closed for students for the day.  I know that they used the same sites in the past w/o shutting down the schools - is this some new homeland security protective measure or something else?

I don't have a problem with it either way, just wondering why the change.


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 3, 2004)

I can't say for every location but some schools told the parents that the school would be closed for security concerns. Many of my students had the day off .


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 3, 2004)

Interstingly, according to CBS News, 





> Colorado defeated a measure that would have allocated its electoral votes proportionally, based on the popular vote for president, and would have applied to this year's race between President Bush and John Kerry.


Which would have, according to this CNN table,taken 4 electoral votes from Bush, and given them to Kerry.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 3, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Umm, Rich......You may wish to check those numbers.....
> They seem a tad, umm, high?
> 
> (World Population is less than 10 Billion.)
> ...




Yep, you are correct. Change it from Billion to Million and the numbers should still work then.

I just have one thing to say though DOH! :idunno:


----------



## Brother John (Nov 3, 2004)

My wife waited about 35 minutes in line.
I waited about 20.

It was a good day.
When you consider what other people in other countries have to go through to vote, it was a very good day.

Your brother
John


----------



## raedyn (Nov 4, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Interstingly, according to CBS News, Colorado defeated a measure that would have allocated its electoral votes proportionally, based on the popular vote for president, and would have applied to this year's race between President Bush and John Kerry. Which would have, according to this CNN table,taken 4 electoral votes from Bush, and given them to Kerry.


I'm surprised anyone would vote against doling out those electoral college votes porportionally. The winner-takes-all thing doesn't make sense to me. Maybe I just don't understand what the intention of it is. Maybe I'll have to start another thread about that....


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 4, 2004)

raedyn, check your PM i tried to explain it to the best of my ability hope it helps  fuzzy (jani)


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 4, 2004)

something i forgot in the PM....could you imagine the law suits if CO had passed that new election process...and then if other states started doing it to while others weren't...it'd be just one big mess, especially considering that the election process is done by states...i would find it interesting to actually see it done to find out who would start the law suits, cause lawyers were ready to pounce on this election


----------

